# Slow Windows xp clinet to Server 2003



## shanmuhanaathan (Jul 5, 2005)

My 2 windows xp client systems take much more time to get the logon dialog box appears to join a domain in windows server 2003(Applying network setting.., applying pesonal seetings.. ) . But other systems logon quickly. All systems have the same config. What is the problem?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome
do some investigating
see what startup/processes are on each machine --msconfig
run a spy /virus scan on the slow pokes
post back


----------

